# Recommend a clinic near Sittingbourne?



## Cate (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi,

A friend's son has recently been diagnosed T1 and has been put on Humalog mix 25, which isn't working.

His team seem reluctant to change it, where's the best place to go locally if they want to switch teams?

Thanks.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 23, 2016)

Do you mean hospital based or GP based?


----------



## Cate (Nov 23, 2016)

Hospital based - I'm not sure a GP surgery would have the knowledge and DSN resources to handle an unstable recently diagnosed toddler!


----------



## Redkite (Nov 23, 2016)

Cate said:


> Hi,
> 
> A friend's son has recently been diagnosed T1 and has been put on Humalog mix 25, which isn't working.
> 
> ...



Gosh that clinic are still in the Dark Ages if they're putting little kids on mixed insulins .  I'd advise travelling to one of the big London teaching hospitals, e.g. UCLH.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 23, 2016)

I agree about the team in the Dark Ages - mixed insulin is never a 'first choice' for T1 kids or adults these days!  Is it a specialist paediatric clinic?  I cannot imagine how it possibly could be, doing that.

There is actually a more specific site she could go on - though she and you are very welcome here - quite a few on here - called funnily enough - Children with Diabetes - and I'm certain some of the mums on there will be able to point her in the right direction - but I should think from Sittingbourne it will be London.

Just had a Google - Kent & Canterbury Hosp is actually 'attached' to UCLH it seems.  However the K&C does have an actual specific Diabetes Centre with it's own name - so why not give them a ring and ask whether it's appropriate to be referred to them from where she is - do they HAVE a specialist paediatric team and if not - where are the kiddies usually seen?  Then she can go to her GP and be specific where they need to go and why!


----------

